# How do I make my computer like new again?



## APuida (Mar 31, 2004)

I have heard from a few people that this process is not hard..

But I would save everything I have on a disk and then wipe everything on this computer bye bye... 

They claim I should do this every 6 months or so to keep my engines running fast...

I have a dell computer almost a year old...

Any idea on how this is done with ease?

Thank you 
Andrea


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is the PC having problems or is it running fine and is it still under warranty??


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Really, the only reason to reinstall windows is if the install is totally gone (infested with spyware, etc.), or you have changed hardware to the point windows won't run on it.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you should be backing up everything regularly and if /when you have problems doing the reinstall thing will be relatively painless


----------



## leo3an (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont know much as the people writin here.. but formattin' and re-installin' windows is a simple procedure, and it delete everything... and it become new.

u go to bios and change boot sequence so it read CD drive first, reboot, then u put in Win XP CD.. and when it ask u stuff about formatting and warn u that all stuff will be lost.. say yes and install Windows.

but.. i not sure if it will be new like how u got your computer... you might need drivers and whatnot.


----------



## Lindopski (Oct 26, 2004)

first off check your pc for viruses and spyware.
you can download a free virus killer from grisoft called avg free version its ok and will clear any common viruses for you.
also download ad-aware from lavasoft and update and run it , and also maybe spybot 1.4 and update and run that, follow the onscreen instructions and wipe clear all the viruses,the spyware etc on your machine.
Once thats all clear you can also get hold of a program called ace utilities which can help you clean up your pc , getting rid of bad links on the drive and removing crap from your temp folder.

how old is your pc , is it windows 98,2000,xp etc.
and how much memory do you have ?
I have found that you really need 512MB for xp
but have run 98 ok on 128MB

if your running xp on like 128MB it runs crap.

check also what things you have loaded into the bottom right corner of the main windows desktop , is a lot of it no longer in use if so uninstall it for now to save your memory and hard drive space.
Running two messaging services on a slow pc will also make it run crap (e.g. yahoo messenger and MSN) in fact running one on 128 MB makes it run crap.

If you are still determined to format your hard drive then set the bios to boot from CD and use your win 98 or win xp disk and follow the instructions , but if you clean up a bit you may not have to format.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you want your machine to be "as new" do the following;

Make sure you have your Dell Recovery disks.

Back up any personal files, etc. to removable media.

Go to your hard drive manufacturers website and download their low level format (zero fill) utility.

If you don't know your drive manufacturer, download and install EVEREST at
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html and you can determine your hard drive manufacturer.

Install and run the utility, this will write zeros to all sectors of the hard drive.

After then utility completes insert the Windows installation disk, reboot, and Windows should find the disk as "new-unformatted". When you are formatting you can choose the fomat you want, i.e. either FAT32 or NTFS. NTFS is preferred for Win XP. You can also partition the hard drive if you so desire.

Loading Windows takes very little input on your part. The only thing to really watch out for is about a third of the way through the installation you will get an onscreen prompt to "press any key to boot from CD" at this prompt DON'T press any key, just wait a few seconds and Windows will reboot and continue the installation.

After the installation is complete, install your antivirus, configure your internet connection, update your antivirus then go to Windows Update and download and install your critical updates and any optional or hardware updates you may desire.

Reload your programs that were loaded after you received your machine and replace any of the personal files you previously saved to removable media.

There is really no need to wipe and reinstall every six months unless you have a specific problem that wiping and reinstalling will cure. I wipe my drive about every 18 months or so and do a fresh install. :up:


----------



## Lindopski (Oct 26, 2004)

exactly you dont have to wipe every six months
my current install of XP on my home pc was done in 2003.


----------



## Flags (Sep 9, 2001)

Andrea: Here is all the information you need to restore your computer to the state it was in when you first took it out of the box. 
http://support.dell.com/support/top.../en/document?dn=1090151&c=us&l=en&cs=19&s=dhs

I do not agree that you should wipe your HDD every 6 months or for that matter, ever.
I would wipe it only if it was so infected with bugs that the only way to get rid of them is to reinstall. 
If you install and maintain a good anti-virus program (AVG is free) use Adaware and Spybot Search and Destroy regurlarly, practice safe surfing, you should have no problems with bugs and virii. 
I have one Dell 4550 that is 4 years old and it has never been wiped.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

This is a great guide for reinstalling on a Dell: http://www.djdenham.com/Install Procedures.htm


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Andrea.
I believe Dell Partition the Hard Drive format in fat32, and install a recovery program.I think you have to press ctrl & F11 to activate it. If it works it will return your disk to what it was when you recieved it from Dell.Has Dell supplyed you with a recovery disk,I do beleve you dont get one now
But as the others say,If you do not need to do it ,Then dont
Regards
Rex
May your home always be too small to hold all your friends.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

I think that is basic bum advice to start with. 

It really points to more a careless or poor system of operation. If you are updating, running the proper software, doing the correct maintenance in terms of defragging, eliminating spyware, firewalls, virus, bugs, etc, keeping the Registry in good shape and doing the proper types of backups, you should rarely if ever need to reload a system.

I never reload a system to correct what is probably some software bug. I typically keep a system for ~ 6 years as a complete working system and never have to reload the OS. I am super miffed if some hardware failure occurs, even then I don't want to have to do it.

Just about all problems can be corrected by proper use of backups, even when something rather drastic occurs. If you really want to protect yourself, get the system super clean, with no problem, then ghost the Drive C to have a virgin drive to swap in in case of a big problem. 

It is not just reloading the OS, I have far to much time invested in loading all the other software I want, the desktop set up just so and getting things to work exactly as desired. Is a bit like advice to swap out your cars engine every time an oil change is scheduled. Just learn the proper maintenance techniques. This forum has all the tools and info you should ever need to keep the original OS load up running forever in tip top shape.

No true craftman treats his tools so badly, that new edges must be totally reground periodically. Don't download and erase lots of junk software. Don't surf porn sites on good machines. One big reason for corrupting your system. I have one junk system (Old Win98) on a plug in tray for Drive C that I can use to experiment with various software. If that drive gets dinged I have a full new virgin copy to subsitute as the experimental system copied from the original clean version. I protect my "Good" systems to the max. Rare to have any type of problems.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry . . I did not relaize we were discussing your pc . . thought it was APuida's


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

simpswr said:


> Sorry . . I did not relaize we were discussing your pc . . thought it was APuida's


 You are right, but the OP hasn't even been back AFAIK. Either this one is solved or the computer is dust. 

Let this one fall to the end of TSG unless the OP returns for heavens sake. This has been dug up and commented on for two days now. 

Last Post: 04-Apr-2006 06:42 AM 06:42 AM


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes sir . .


----------

